# Food for thought



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

What's on your menu?


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL, indeed an unanswerable question...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Right.....

Whats on my thought menu right now?

Busy busy busy planning my Expedition to Namibia and Botswana this summer.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> LOL, indeed an unanswerable question...


Well... very *difficult* to answer, anyway. I'll try though.

I think you'll like _this_ one:


> If you think it fair/among known cheats/to play upon the square/you'll be undone.
> John Wilmot, Earl of Rochester


These others (which are taken from my actual signatures, elsewhere) I'm not so sure...


> The truth that's told with bad intent/beats all the lies you can invent.
> William Blake





> "Love hearkens not to the reasoning of wisdom"....
> and _hate_ doesn't make too good a fist of it, either!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> What's on your menu?


What's for lunch?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

A toupee in the loaf and a deep fried finger in the chips.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> The truth that's told with bad intent/beats all the lies you can invent.


:sigh:

I guess the subtlety was wasted.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I've just eaten pizza. So it was on my menu, I guess.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a tuna sandwich, then a bowl of cereal. 

(I should've gone shopping today.)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev. The answer to everything. Or was it 26?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Prokofiev. The answer to everything. Or was it 26?


I think it's 42. It's at least the answer to what six times seven is.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

No, thanks, man, I ain't _*that*_ hungry.



Chi_townPhilly said:


> _The truth that's told with bad intent/beats all the lies you can invent._


Sounds like a would-be legitimate grievance in the Atheist discussion thread. 

But seriously? What about *lies* that are told with bad intent?

Coincidentally, I have a question. How come the threads that are put on "pause" end up never being brought back to life?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Serge said:


> Coincidentally, I have a question. How come the threads that are put on "pause" end up never being brought back to life?


That's not true. Just recently, Krummhorn closed a thread "for repairs," allowed everybody to cool off, and then reopened it. Certain threads, however, are beyond repair.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, but if some of those threads cannot be "re-paused" in principle, why give the false impression in the first place then? Don't you think that it might not exactly speak "good" for the team? I know as a recent member of the staff you probably are not yet responsible for any of those, but generally speaking?

Krummhorn is as cool as a cucumber. I love Krommhorn!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Serge said:


> OK, but if some of those threads cannot be "re-paused" in principle, why give the false impression in the first place then? Don't you think that it might not exactly speak "good" for the team? I know as a recent member of the staff you probably are not yet responsible for any of those, but generally speaking?
> 
> Krummhorn is as cool as a cucumber. I love Krommhorn!


It's because some decisions evolve. We're kind of slow to act which can be a good thing. Sometimes we close a thread, then discuss about it, there are messages going back and forth, then we reach a consensus and do something more definitive.

As for being "responsible" for this and that, all members of the team support all others in their decisions. There is no splitting, no tension, no strong difference of opinions among the moderation team members.

Krummhorn is phenomenal. I've rarely seen such a wise and calm person in my life.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

It's morning here. I'm eating cereal.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

karenpat said:


> It's morning here. I'm eating cereal.


Now it's morning here. I've just made lemon and sugar pancakes for my kid.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Now it's morning here. I've just made lemon and sugar pancakes for my kid.


mmm Healthy.

If music were food... I would die of a emotional/physical heart attack.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on a hunger strike for a week now. getting back to sleep.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Prokofiev. The answer to everything. Or was it 26?


I thought it was a ... lemon.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

gurthbruins said:


> I thought it was a ... lemon.


Jeebus, you people. It's 42. As in six times seven equals.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Jeebus, you people. It's 42. As in six times seven equals.


Is this a reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol: - At the top of this page, there's an ad for a Thai takeaway franchise that's in my local area (Sydney's Inner West) - maybe I'll get some "Food for thought" there (though I'm not a huge fan of spicy food)...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Andre said:


> :lol: - At the top of this page, there's an ad for a Thai takeaway franchise that's in my local area (Sydney's Inner West) - maybe I'll get some "Food for thought" there (though I'm not a huge fan of spicy food)...


Yummy... my page only has a Netflix ad.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Is this a reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


It might very well be. The greatest trilogy ever written.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Aksel said:


> It might very well be. The greatest trilogy ever written.


doesnt it contain 5 books? I would say the Lord of the Rings is the best trilogy, and although not a trilogy but the best serie I read - A Song of Ice and Fire - Recommended!!:tiphat:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Pieck said:


> doesnt it contain 5 books? I would say the Lord of the Rings is the best trilogy, and although not a trilogy but the best serie I read - A Song of Ice and Fire - Recommended!!:tiphat:


Yes it does. But it's a trilogy nonetheless.

I've actually been considering reading A Song of Ice and Fire. But I think I'll finish Pantagruel and Gargantua first.


----------

